# Mit JavaScript ein leeres Input Field auf den Wert "0" setzen?



## Olleritsch (27. Aug 2010)

Hallo Community, 
Ich habe eine JSP-Seite, auf der 4 optionale Felder ausgegeben werden (input type="text"). Kann ich per JavaScript - BEVOR das Formular abgeschickt wird - leer gelassene Felder auf den Wert 0 setzen, sodass der Wert 0 dann auch an das Servlet weitergeleitet wird?
Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## faetzminator (27. Aug 2010)

Natürlich kannst du das. Du kannst allerdings nicht davon ausgehen, dass der User unbedingt JS aktiviert hat.
Ansonsten wärs [c]document.getElementById('idDesElements').value = '0';[/c] im onclick="" des Links, Buttons oder was auch immer


----------



## Olleritsch (28. Aug 2010)

ja cool! danke für die antwort


----------

